# tutti i forum dove sei abilitato a moderare



## scattolina

*tutti i forum dove sei abilitato a moderare.*


Traduzione:



*todos los foros donde eres habilitado para moderar* 


lo so, non è affatto corretta!!!


----------



## Agró

scattolina said:


> *tutti i forum dove sei abilitato a moderare.*
> 
> 
> Traduzione:
> 
> 
> 
> *todos los foros donde eres habilitado para moderar*
> 
> 
> lo so, non è affatto corretta!!!



Todos los foros donde *estás *habilitado para moderar.


----------



## scattolina

x---x
Il mio errore con eres/estás è stata solo una svista  : il mio problema  era se "donde" si scriveva in questo caso con l'accento o no (gli accenti sono per me ancora non molto sicuri) e se era  giusto dire "para moderar".
Dovrò ancora studiarlo per dire che lo conosco , ma non credo che questo forum sia per chi lo spagnolo lo conosce già, altrimenti non credo servirebbe a molto, no?!?!


----------



## Neuromante

Todos los foros donde estás habilitado como moderador.


De todos modos, dependiendo del contexto hay algunos casos donde se usaría el verbo *ser*; cuando se refiere a que te están habilitando temporalmente por algún motivo en concreto y la frase está relacionada con ese momento. Para saber eso haría falta el contexto:


Todos los foros donde eres habilitado como moderador.... *aparecerán a continuación* en la ventana de...
Todos los foros donde estás habilitado como moderador... aparecen en la ventana de...


Por lo demás:
Tienes razón más que de sobra en tu último comentario. Aquí hay gente que no sabe ni una palabra del otro idioma, o incluso de *ambos* idiomas pero tienen necesidad de una traducción. Aunque es verdad también que hay incluso traductores jurados e intérpretes de los de ir traduciendo mientras alguien habla. Y tú solo has cometido un error de manual; que confundas nada más que los verbos ser y estar es un buen síntoma sobre tu nivel.


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> Todos los foros donde *estás* habilitado como moderador.
> 
> 
> De todos modos, dependiendo del contexto hay algunos casos donde se usaría el verbo *ser*; cuando se refiere a que te están habilitando temporalmente por algún motivo en concreto y la frase está relacionada con ese momento. Para saber eso haría falta el contexto:
> 
> 
> Todos los foros donde eres habilitado como moderador.... *aparecerán a continuación* en la ventana de...



No me convence. Tú mismo has parafraseado la situación con *estás*, no con *eres*.

Además, 'habilitar' es capacitar a alguien para una situación determinada y temporal, por lo que 'estás' le va al pelo.

Me suena muchísimo mejor 'estás' que 'eres'.

Por otro lado, para scattolina: pregunta lo que quieras, sin reservas. Si supiéramos italiano, español o ambas, no andaríamos por aquí preguntando.


----------



## scattolina

Neuromante said:


> Todos los foros donde estás habilitado como  moderador.
> 
> Todos los foros donde eres habilitado como moderador.... *aparecerán a  continuación* en la ventana de...
> Todos los foros donde estás habilitado como moderador... aparecen en la  ventana de...
> 
> Por lo demás:
> Tienes razón más que de sobra en tu último comentario. Aquí hay gente  que no sabe ni una palabra del otro idioma, o incluso de *ambos*  idiomas pero tienen necesidad de una traducción. Aunque es verdad  también que hay incluso traductores jurados e intérpretes de los de ir  traduciendo mientras alguien habla. Y tú solo has cometido un error de  manual; que confundas nada más que los verbos ser y estar es un buen  síntoma sobre tu nivel.



Gracias Neuromante para tu explicación. Ahora todo me resulta mucho más  claro: en este caso el uso del "ser" es más adecuado, pero en otros casos  utilizaré "estar" - mi traducción no fue dolida entonces....



Agró said:


> No me convence. Tú mismo has parafraseado la  situación con *estás*, no con *eres*.
> 
> Además, 'habilitar' es capacitar a alguien para una situación  determinada y temporal, por lo que 'estás' le va al pelo.
> 
> Me suena muchísimo mejor 'estás' que 'eres'.
> 
> Por otro lado, para scattolina: pregunta lo que quieras, sin reservas.  Si supiéramos italiano, español o ambas, no andaríamos por aquí  preguntando.



Gracias a los dos!


----------



## Neuromante

Agró:
Ese "eres" se refiere a "cuando seas" habilitado, entonces pasará que... Pero en el lenguaje escrito se usa el presente y no el futuro.

Cuando eres ascendido a jefe se te incrementa el sueldo en...
Cuando eres llamado a capítulo te puedes esperar una buena bonca


Eso sí: Me equivoqué en el tiempo del verbo "aparecer" tenía que estar en presente.


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> Agró:
> Ese "eres" se refiere a "cuando seas" habilitado, entonces pasará que... Pero en el lenguaje escrito se usa el presente y no el futuro.
> 
> Cuando eres ascendido a jefe se te incrementa el sueldo en...
> Cuando eres llamado a capítulo te puedes esperar una buena bonca
> 
> 
> Eso sí: Me equivoqué en el tiempo del verbo "aparecer" tenía que estar en presente.



Pasiva entonces: ser habilitado.
(No lo había considerado).
De acuerdo.


----------



## MOMO2

*tutti i forum dove sei abilitato a moderare* *KO*
*tutti i forum in cui sei abilitato a moderare* *OK*


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,

Concordo con Momo, a me non suona bene la frase in italiano.


MOMO2 said:


> tutti i forum dove sei abilitato a moderare KO
> tutti i forum in cui sei abilitato a moderare OK


Io avrei detto "Tutti i forum *che* sei abilitato a moderare", usando il verbo in forma transitiva.


----------



## MOMO2

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Concordo con Momo, a me non suona bene la frase in italiano.
> 
> Io avrei detto "Tutti i forum *che* sei abilitato a moderare", usando il verbo in forma transitiva.


 

Sono rientrata proprio per dire questo! ... Telepatia


----------



## scattolina

Sì, la frase "*tutti i forum dove sei abilitato a moderare"* è in effetti mal scritta in italiano, l'utilizzo dell'* in cui* è più appropriato... 

Per cui*

Todos los foros en que estás habilitado  para moderar*. Potrebbe andare?


----------



## ursu-lab

Io userei "*autorizar*" più que "habilitar". Credo che sia molto più comune:

"estar *autorizado *para moderar los foros"

Comunque ti lascio un link di una web spagnola dove ci sono tutte le istruzioni per moderare dei forum scolastici/accademici e sicuramente lì troverai tutta la terminologia più appropriata e corretta.
Tra l'altro, proprio qui c'è scritto: "Si el usuario está solamente *autorizado *para ver el foro pero no para añadir comentarios, asígnele el rol de Lector. Para evitar que un usuario acceda al foro, asígnele el rol de foro Usuario bloqueado".

http://library.blackboard.com/ref/24681cad-4a9b-4adb-839a-98462be765e5/manage_a_group_forum.htm


----------



## scattolina

Grazie ursu-lab! Mi sarà molto utile!


----------



## Neuromante

scattolina said:


> Todos los foros en * los  *que estás habilitado  para moderar



Po lo demás coincido con Ursula en que es mucho mejor el verbo autorizar


----------

